# Pigeons trapped in or behind netting



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello I am new to this site.
For the last few years everywhere I go in the UK I keep seeing birds trapped in or behind netting outside stores or under bridges. I have tried everything I can to try and stop these places killing the birds including contacting the headquarters of the stores concerned, the RSPCA, PiCas, the local council, the wildlife crime unit etc but no-one seems to be able to make these stores remove, repair or maintain their netting. It seems to me to be such a huge problem so I wondered if anyone knew of an organisation who can do something about it - or whether other people are having the same battles that I am - so that maybe we could fight together! I am based in London and Clacton. Please let me know.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

There is action that can be taken when pigeons are caught in netting and there is also someone in London that will cut the netting to free the birds but as far as I know there is no legislation that requires the people that put up the netting to remove, repair or maintain it. And youy are right...there should be.

I will be happy to join you to try to find a solution to the problem, I will also research legislation as much as I can or get someone more capable than I am to do that.

Cynthia


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Cynthia,

Thanks so much for your reply. 

I see so much netting around it that really upsets me. I have written to many stores and sometimes they do repair their netting, but within months the same problem occurs. Usually the birds I see are already dead in the netting - in which case I don't think there is anything I can do about it. I am aware of the 2006 Animal Welfare Act and the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981, however as it seems that no-one has ever used this against a company for netting and since both the RSPCA and the council have told me it is not illegal I feel quite powerless. Also I very often see birds alive behind netting but have no idea whether or not they can get out. So again I feel there is nothing I can do to prove whether or not they are trapped. And on the few occasions I have seen birds trapped alive in netting it takes so long for either the RSPCA or the company to arrange for someone to reach them that they either die or are released so weak that I doubt they survive.

In London for example I am waiting for hear back from Selfridges where I saw a bird behind their netting before Christmas (a few months ago I told them a bird was behind their netting, they said they would sort it out, then a couple of weeks later I saw a dead bird) and in Clacton there is a whole street of shops with netting, many with birds (which seem ok?) behind it.

It would be very useful to know what action you say can be taken when pigeons are caught in netting and who in London will cut the netting to free the birds. But is there anything I can do if a bird is behind netting and may or may not be able to get out? When I contact these stores I feel like I'm the only one that cares so any help you can give me or people you know that can help would be wonderful. 

My e-mail is [email protected]

Thank you so much for caring,

Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rachel,

The Metropolitan Wildlife crime unit used to be helpful, we had a link to their advice from a website but the page or the site has disappeared. I will try to find it and will print it. You could also try calling out the fire brigade if a pigeon is trapped, some come out, they say it is a good exercise, some say they can only act on the instructions of the RSPCA. It also depends very much on what else is happenning. 

Are you in contact with M in London who will free pigeons trapped in netting? If you haven't I will PM it to you if a pigeon is in danger of dying, hopefully he will be able to free it if the people responsibe don't.

If you see dead pigeons behind netting, take photos, gather information, put your request for the removal or repair of the net is writing in writing and make the person responsible aware of who copies are being sent to.

One of our members is a property solicitor, but she asked the advice of other solicitors and povided the information printed below. I know this is ground that you have covered, but it helps to include it in this post. She might also make a phone call on our behalf to whovever is responsible for the netting, solicitors can speak with more authority:

_-Prosecution by the Crown Prosecution Service.

1. To contact police to report the crime and get the case number. There is a special hotline to report the crime. Try to get in touch with the Wildlife Crime officer in the region. Once the crime has been reported the police will have to act to gather evidence and prepare a report for the Crown Prosecution Service. The CPS will then issue proceedings. The court date in magistrate court will be set up and the defendant (ie the landlord) will be summoned to attend the court for a hearing. The CPS will act as prosecution.

The prosecution will use the Animal Welfare Act 2006 and prosecution will be brought on the grounds of unnecessary suffering. You would have to provide a witness statement to the police to help their case. I was advised that police are completely unaware of this type of crime and they have no knowledge of the legislation relating to the wildlife crime.

Another option is to attend the local police station to report the crime. It is advisable to bring a copy of the Animal Welfare Act 2006 (available from Internet) as it is the legislation that the prosecution will use in the circumstances. It is also prudent to bring a witness statement (this should contain information such as the number of pigeons involved). Police have to be informed that penalty for causing unnecessary suffering is max term of imprisonment not exceeding 51 weeks or a fine of up to £20,000 or both. 

According to the criminal defence lawyer, he was involved in cases when the RSPB closely worked with the police to bring prosecution. It is advisable to contact the RSPB to report the crime asking for their assistance. They may also have a local wildlife officer who may be able to assist. The RSPB no longer practice private prosecution in the same way the RSPCA do, but they can assist police in bringing prosecutions for crimes committed against wildlife.

I was advised that there is a good chance that prosecution will be successful. Please note that a magistrate’s court cannot deal with prosecution if the information provided by prosecution is more than 6 months after the alleged offence was committed.

I was also advised that the General License from DEFRA is a useless piece of legislation as it does not help to enforce the law._She also provided information on private prosecutions but that would be way beyond our means.


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Cynthia,

Thank you again for your time.
I don't know M in London but it would be good to be able to contact him in emergencies. You are welcome to give him (or anyone else with the same problem) my e-mail address. How long do I give a shop / the RSPCA before it becomes an emergency?
Thank you very much also for the information from the solicitor. This will be very useful if I find a shop with a large number of dead birds. (At the moment I am finding a large number of shops with a few dead birds).
I have previously been in contact with the RSPB but they were didn't seem to be interested in pigeons at all.
Unless this sort of dangerous netting is made illegal it is very difficult to stop these pointless deaths but I will carry on trying my best - hopefully with some help.

Rachel


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Rachel and I have made a start on *this web page* to help UK pigeon lovers rescue pigeons trapped in netting.

The next step will have to be to make nets that allow pigeons to be trapped in the first place illegal!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Have just read through your link, it's excellent.

This info would certainly encourage people who see such horrors the confidence to tackle the authorities or those responsible for erecting it.

Well done.

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Janet, it is Rachel that is supplying the important information while I try to provide the contact detail, but I am learning all the time! 

What I was particularly pleased about was that I stumbled on a report about firefighters attending a course on animal rescue, that explained that the fire service should be called out because otherwise members of the public might try to carry out a rescue themselves without the right training or equipment and get themselves into serious difficulties.


----------

